# Running wires help



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I.m trying to run some wires through my boat and my snake is getting hung up in a bend. All my wires are in a corrugated pipe approx. 1 1/2 inches and when it hits the bend my snake is catching on the ribs of the pipe. At least I think so. It's too far to see and I'm stumped. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

are there any wires running through you aren't using? You could use that as a pull wire. You could also use an existing wire to pull multiple pull strings through, then pull that wire back through with one of the pull strings you just pulled through  Hope that helps.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I thought of that too, but all the existing wires are taped every foot or so with electrical tape. I.m afraid it would get stuck trying to pull it out and I'd be in a mess.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

You may already have tried this but when it gets stuck instead of a jabbing or push pull try rolling or twisting like a drain snake. That worked for me in the past on more than one occasion.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Can you run mechanics wire down through the opposite directions, tie and tape wires to be pulled to mechanics wire and pull back through?


----------



## rk91279 (May 7, 2011)

U can use a shop vac and light string ( braid or spyderwire) to get started, just let vac suck string through as u feed in slowly then tie to fish tape. Provided u have access to both ends.


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

Tape a bullet worm weight or smaller round sinker to the end of your fish tape dip the tip in some dish soap to slick it up then push it through...or any small blunt/round thing...or cut the tubing half way between ends and tape it up when you are done


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Cutt'em Jack said:


> I thought of that too, but all the existing wires are taped every foot or so with electrical tape. I.m afraid it would get stuck trying to pull it out and I'd be in a mess.


The wires in the bow of my Starcraft were the same way. Taped. I'd just attach the pull wires Very securely and give em a tug. You'd be surprised how easily they'll pull once you get em started. If things start to hang up, you can always pull back the other way. I ran 3 pull strings last time I fished one just to have them if I needed em.


----------

